# New from QP Juggerknot MR



## Drikusw (8/1/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Akil (8/1/21)

This is what I've been waiting for- improved refill method on the jkm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## David.Fisher (9/1/21)

Cant wait. I love my JKM, hoping the MR will be just as good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (9/1/21)

It does appear to have a twist cap refill method like juggerknot v2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (9/1/21)

Hopefully after this one will come the violator 25mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MasterT (11/1/21)

Release date sometime in Feb...going to have to save up from now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YzeOne (30/7/21)

Absolutely brilliant. My favorite at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

